# if you like driving people but hate uberx



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

get a hack license . Be completely insured and inspected. Rent a taxi part time or full . Don't run your car into the ground for $5/hr. Taxis charge a fair price to make it worthwhile for a driver in order to earn a decent wage with a tip and a thank you at the end of most rides. UberX is exploiting you.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Look at my posts you will know I have done both but if your happy with .90/ mile uninsured driving in Denver conditions have at it girly


----------



## Diesel Up (Feb 4, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> Is _every_ thing that you say wrong?
> It's .95 a mile - guarantees are plentiful - and my ride share rider costs me 8 bucks a month and you're not really a driver. It's been 65 to 75 in Denver this entire week.


Right on, Denver Diane!!


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

$1.20 per mile out here in Boston


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

3.20/mile here in ... The taxi cab


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

And I haven't put ridiculous miles on my car because it's someone else's. After 100k things start to get very spensive many cabbies have regretted leasing even though they earned triple to 5x what Ubers do in a night. Good luck affording it uberX clowns


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> And I haven't put ridiculous miles on my car because it's someone else's. After 100k things start to get very spensive many cabbies have regretted leasing even though they earned triple to 5x what Ubers do in a night. Good luck affording it uberX clowns


POST # 8 /@gregthedriver : Thanks for the
"gracious"
departure w/ complimentary KITA.

P.S.: Diane's "girly" days are WAAAAAAY
back in the Rearview, you Youngster you!
Bison chortling.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> get a hack license . Be completely insured and inspected. Rent a taxi part time or full . Don't run your car into the ground for $5/hr. Taxis charge a fair price to make it worthwhile for a driver in order to earn a decent wage with a tip and a thank you at the end of most rides. UberX is exploiting you.


I've thought about contacting local cab companies to see if I could tag into their system someway using my own ride/insurance, etc etc. Would pick up any compliance items needed, special licenses, etc. Also have a couple contacts from limo services who are running oversupply requests that asked me if I'd like to do the same after they rode with me as pax. (I drive a large SUV) so waiting on further contacts there.

Just about any damn thing is better than Uberx std rates. Would be better off doing free street hails if I just wanted to work for fun.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Made 800 profit last two days of cabbing it but UberX drivers are far better off . They got momentum rewards


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Rent a regular cab dont destroy your car. Maintenance is ****ing Expensive and unavoidable. It's 60-70/shift you make it in an hour or two then the rest is profit . As rates are 4X Uberx rates, people can hail you off the street, your 100 percent insured & protected no matter what and you love your customers becuz they always tip you and pay you a fair price.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Made 800 *profit* last two days of cabbing it but *UberX *drivers are far better off . They got momentum rewards


Anyone doing this gig should be *looking for that*, and forget about *the other.*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Rent a regular cab dont destroy your car. Maintenance is ****ing Expensive and unavoidable. It's 60-70/shift you make it in an hour or two then the rest is profit . As rates are 4X Uberx rates, people can hail you off the street, your 100 percent insured & protected no matter what and you love your customers becuz they always tip you and pay you a fair price.


Kind of a novel idea actually. Drivers other than non english speaking immigrants cab driving...


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

They love that I'm american, love to take credit cards and never ask them where they are going before trip as I never deny anybody! Now I offer mini water bottles too as I can afford it


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Takes 3 days to get the license and fix your life. I'm only here to tell you this as I feel bad for many of you. I know what it's like to drive 4 uberX and im here to tell you the alternative may save your life like it did mine.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> They love that I'm american, love to take credit cards and never ask them where they are going before trip as I never deny anybody! Now I offer mini water bottles too as I can afford it


Well, if you were smart enough NOT to drive without adequate insurance and smart enough to make money in this biz that makes you smarter than 90% of the people driving UberX.

I just don't know how well I'd deal with cabbie dispatch. What kind of personal commitment did you sign on for for the vehicle i.e. length of time?


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Cabbie dispatch is great. They only give me jobs 1-10 blocks away and people are almost always ready to go. At night it's mostly street hails tho. In the daytime you chill on a stand and they personally send you a job .


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Cabbie dispatch is great. They only give me jobs 1-10 blocks away and people are almost always ready to go. At night it's mostly street hails tho. In the daytime you chill on a stand and they personally send you a job .


Do they control your trolling?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> They love that I'm american, love to take credit cards and never ask them where they are going before trip as I never deny anybody! Now I offer mini water bottles too as I can afford it


Your're right UberX sucks but your no Robin Hood either! I used to be on your side but not anymore! How about those days when you don't even make enough to pay your lease? Do you really like making the cab owner rich while he/she sits at home watching TV? You might feel free at times but your just a slave to the system. You do sound like a hard working kind a guy and I wish you luck and its good to have you on here! By the way....where did you get the water bottle idea?


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

When there is a problem the dispatch always has your back. If the car breaks down its the lease owners problem. In the last two weeks mine personally had to replace 4 tires, put new brake pads and fix the alignment. that is not cheap and Would break most UberX drivers wallets


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Do they control your trolling?


What do you mean?


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Your're right UberX sucks but your no Robin Hood either! I used to be on your side but not anymore! How about those days when you don't even make enough to pay your lease? Do you really like making the cab owner rich while he/she sits at home watching TV? You might feel free at times but your just a slave to the system. You do sound like a hard working kind a guy and I wish you luck and its good to have you on here! By the way....where did you get the water bottle idea?


 Cab owners don't get rich leasing the number unless they have 10 or more going and constantly moving. That involves more work than you think not just sitting down watching tv. When I brake down he's the guy driving to meet me at 2am and send me a tow back to his shop. Slow season is tough but as a renter I have the freedom to not work those month and work in a kitchen as a cook. I have a degree in culinary arts so that will be my goto option when those days come again. I'm definitely not Robin Hood but I'm not Pinocchio that's for sure. After spending 16k (6k down) for a new car to drive for UberX and going back to driving a taxi I appreciate my taxi 100 percent more and let my new car stay new


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> What do you mean?


Monitor and control dead/paid mile ratio.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

A short English lesson for all Taxi Trolls: 
di·no·saur
ˈdīnəˌsôr/
_noun_

*1*.
a fossil reptile of the Mesozoic era, often reaching an enormous size.
*2*.
a person or thing (soon to include all taxis) that is outdated or has become obsolete because of failure to adapt to changing circumstances.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> When there is a problem the dispatch always has your back. If the car breaks down its the lease owners problem. In the last two weeks mine personally had to replace 4 tires, put new brake pads and fix the alignment. that is not cheap and Would break most UberX drivers wallets


Don't you understand that your're the one paying for those tires and more through your lease payment? How much is your lease?


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey active member. Get on my level. Bet you never did an UberX ride in your life.



UberTaxPro said:


> A short English lesson for all Taxi Trolls:
> di·no·saur
> ˈdīnəˌsôr/
> _noun_
> ...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> A short English lesson for all Taxi Trolls:
> di·no·saur
> ˈdīnəˌsôr/
> _noun_
> ...


I don't know man. Anyone doing Uberx std. rates just can't be all that right in the head. You get enough English speaking cabbie/ex-Uberx drivers back in cabs they could look pretty good by comparison.

Uberx std. driver: Your Personal Nitwit


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Don't you understand that your're the one paying for those tires and more through your lease payment? How much is your lease?


It's not my lease but Im sure the guy does a couple hundred per week profit because of my rent money and other driver . He takes all the car risk and has to fix it. He invested money in the lease and pays for the dispatch/insurance. He deserves to make a few bucks too


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I don't know man. Anyone doing Uberx std. rates just can't be all that right in the head. You get enough English speaking cabbie/ex-Uberx drivers back in cabs they could look pretty good by comparison.
> 
> Uberx std. driver: Your Personal Nitwit


I'm at a 1.50 here...used to over 2


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> I'm at a 1.50 here...used to over 2


Yeah, well, let us know when it drops below a buck a mile how much you still like it compared to a cab.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Hey active member. Get on my level. Bet you never did an UberX ride in your life.


how much you want to bet? I'll bet you your Well-Known Member status


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> I'm at a 1.50 here...used to over 2


 most cities are close to half that number. Even still I'm getting more than double that in my taxi. Wake up. That means I make double for the same work literally


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, well, let us know when it drops below a buck a mile how much you still like it compared to a cab.


I used to own a 7 car cab company for 15 years...sold it and would never go back. Terrible industry from the State Regulators to the pax that want to sue you all the time.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> most cities are close to half that number. Even still I'm getting more than double that in my taxi. Wake up. That means I make double for the same work literally


your not getting double if you factor in your lease. how much is your lease again?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> I use to own a 7 car cab company for 15 years...sold it and would never go back. Terrible industry from the State Regulators to the* pax that want to sue you all the time*.


You really think that won't be a longer term issue for Uberx?


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> your not getting double if you factor in your lease. how much is your lease again?


 I work 5 nights a week . Rent the cab for 65/day 12 hour shift 6pm-6am


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> I work 5 nights a week . Rent the cab for 65/day 12 hour shift 6pm-6am


that a good deal for you...around here they get $125 to $ 140 per 12 hrs


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> I work 5 nights a week . Rent the cab for 65/day 12 hour shift 6pm-6am


how much is the day shift? just curious


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Day shift is the same here in miami


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You really think that won't be a longer term issue for Uberx?


Of course it will. It already is! I don't love Uber anymore than the taxi industry. Uber took the basic business model of the taxi industry and applied it world wide with a totally new method of marketing and with total disregard of local taxi regulations. In my opinion they both suck in their own way. I just believe that the handwriting is on the wall and in the not to distant future the TNC's will be the new "taxi monopolies". When it comes to taxi vs Uber discussions I side with Uber because:
1. I drive for the bastards (sometimes)
2. I believe the future is with the TNC's and the old style taxi companies will be dinosaurs.
3. I believe # 2 above so strongly that I sold my taxi company while I still had someone willing to buy it.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

You are biased then guy who owns mad Uber cars. I'm just a regular driver trying to make ends meet now And as of now taxi still doing way more business in each city than Uber


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> I'm just a regular driver trying to make ends meet now And as of now taxi still doing way more business in each city than Uber


For the shit for pay Uberx rates in Florida that decision was probably easy.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

So if I want to work 2 or 3 hours, can I do that? Do I have to go down to the yard somewhere and get a car? I do Uber and Lyft for the flexibility. Not getting rich, but getting some cash every week. Not putting too many miles on my car, 1000-1200 a month at the most. Yeh, maybe trading some equity for cash now, but I keep my cars for at least 200K miles anyway, and don't plan on doing it forever. The rates do still suck, however.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Time to put you on ignore Cabbie - you're done


Such entertainment. I refuse to put DD on ignore because I enjoy watching her spin her wheels for nothing.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

If you are only part time do your but people trying to make a livin at this should probably consider other options


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> Time to put you on ignore Cabbie - you're done


How the heck do you have any idea what is going on in any thread on this board since you've put so many people on ignore? You seem to have a great vested interest in being right. As they used to say in NYC, that and a token will get you a ride on the subway. Lighten up a little and enjoy the weather, your blood pressure will thank you.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> So if I want to work 2 or 3 hours, can I do that? Do I have to go down to the yard somewhere and get a car? I do Uber and Lyft for the flexibility. Not getting rich, but getting some cash every week. Not putting too many miles on my car, 1000-1200 a month at the most. Yeh, maybe trading some equity for cash now, but I keep my cars for at least 200K miles anyway, and don't plan on doing it forever. The rates do still suck, however.


Do you have commercial insurance? Does your personal insurance carrier know that you are driving your personal car commercially transporting pax for money? Do you own a home or property?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Diesel Up said:


> Right on, Denver Diane!!


^^^
Exactly!
Like that extra nickle a mile would make a lot of difference.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Do you have commercial insurance? Does your personal insurance carrier know that you are driving your personal car commercially transporting pax for money? Do you own a home or property?


No. No. Not since 2010.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Such entertainment. I refuse to put DD on ignore because I enjoy watching her spin her wheels for nothing.


If we ignore her, we won't know all the people she ignores.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> If we ignore her, we won't know all the people she ignores.


With the added bonus of responding to her with her not seeing it.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> No. No. Not since 2010.


I see. You pretty much defrauding your insurance company for few extra bucks. What if will find out? I guess you don't care... Might as well drive without any insurance. Why bother, you could save few more extra bucks, right?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

MikeB said:


> I see. You pretty much defrauding your insurance company for few extra bucks. What if will find out? I guess you don't care... Might as well drive without any insurance. Why bother, you could save few more extra bucks, right?


Well, they can always lie and commit fraud if they make a claim. Totally worth it, huh? Yeah, I like putting myself in those shoes. NOT. Geezus might as well paint a target on your forehead and stand in a firing range.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> This message brought to you by the American Council of Medallion Owners.


You don't think there's some truth in what he says?

If Cabs aren't your style then speak with a local Limo operator and see what they have to offer.

What's wrong with being fully insured, getting tips, and saving your private car wear and tear?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

MikeB said:


> I see. You pretty much defrauding your insurance company for few extra bucks. What if will find out? I guess you don't care... Might as well drive without any insurance. Why bother, you could save few more extra bucks, right?


Nope. I guess if they find out, they'll cancel me. I tried to get commercial. Nobody sells it. I'm covered with passengers. I gave them the estimated mileage I drive (less that 2000 miles/mo). 75% of my miles are personal miles, so driving without insurance doesn't make sense. I'm looking at getting the insurance where you pay by the mile (the name escapes me at the moment). I have already started the application process. I will probably get a hybrid policy when it becomes available (should be this summer). My insurance company will not lose anything, they can deny the claim. I'd pay for additional insurance, if there was a product offered. I'm the one accepting the risk, not them. Besides, we have tons of uninsured/unlicensed drivers that nothing ever happens to. We have over 11 million people in the country that don't follow the law, and nothing happens to them. In fact, they are catered to. I'm tired of being the sucker. Time to jump on the "screw it" bandwagon, like everyone else. I pay taxes out the butt, while illegals suck up the money. In 30 years of driving, I have yet to have an "at fault" accident, and that is driving over 1 million miles, 2/3 of which have been in Southern California.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Of course it will. It already is! I don't love Uber anymore than the taxi industry. Uber took the basic business model of the taxi industry and applied it world wide with a totally new method of marketing and with total disregard of local taxi regulations. In my opinion they both suck in their own way. I just believe that the handwriting is on the wall and in the not to distant future the TNC's will be the new "taxi monopolies". When it comes to taxi vs Uber discussions I side with Uber because:
> 1. I drive for the bastards (sometimes)
> 2. I believe the future is with the TNC's and the old style taxi companies will be dinosaurs.
> 3. I believe # 2 above so strongly that I sold my taxi company while I still had someone willing to buy it.


Uber has a long way to go to upend the cab industry. There are plenty of people who will not use ride-share for transportation and unless uber and the like can pickup flags, cabs will dominate the streets. Just wait until Uber goes IPO and travis has to answer to investors, self destruction awaits.

Where did you own your cabs?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> Nope. I guess if they find out, they'll cancel me. I tried to get commercial. Nobody sells it. I'm covered with passengers. I gave them the estimated mileage I drive (less that 2000 miles/mo). 75% of my miles are personal miles, so driving without insurance doesn't make sense. I'm looking at getting the insurance where you pay by the mile (the name escapes me at the moment). I have already started the application process. I will probably get a hybrid policy when it becomes available (should be this summer). My insurance company will not lose anything, they can deny the claim. I'd pay for additional insurance, if there was a product offered. I'm the one accepting the risk, not them. Besides, we have tons of uninsured/unlicensed drivers that nothing ever happens to. We have over 11 million people in the country that don't follow the law, and nothing happens to them. In fact, they are catered to. I'm tired of being the sucker. Time to jump on the "screw it" bandwagon, like everyone else. I pay taxes out the butt, while illegals suck up the money. In 30 years of driving, I have yet to have an "at fault" accident, and that is driving over 1 million miles, 2/3 of which have been in Southern California.


Oh, I see your point. Pointing finger at illegal immigrants to justify your own little insurance fraud, isn't it?
If your insurance carrier finds out about your livery business they will cancel your policy, right. But, while doing so they will also notify all other insurance companies about your activities. That's how it works in this business. Do you think it will be easy for you to buy insurance policy then? I don't.
I also don't think that driving my personal vehicle and depriciating it at high rates while transporting these self-entitled pax for the peanuts Uber leaves you at the end of the day and risking to lose everything I've earned during my productive years in life is worth it.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Toby said:


> Uber has a long way to go to upend the cab industry. There are plenty of people who will not use ride-share for transportation and unless uber and the like can pickup flags, cabs will dominate the streets. Just wait until Uber goes IPO and travis has to answer to investors, self destruction awaits.
> 
> Where did you own your cabs?


small city in CT about 50 miles from NYC


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> You are biased then guy who owns mad Uber cars. I'm just a regular driver trying to make ends meet now And as of now taxi still doing way more business in each city than Uber


I don't know about the amount of business but in NYC there are now more uber cars than yellow cabs. 13587 cabs and 14088 Uber cars. http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/facts-figures-yorks-yellow-cabs-uber-cars-29744794


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Oh, I see your point. Pointing finger at illegal immigrants to justify your own little insurance fraud, isn't it?
> If your insurance carrier finds out about your livery business they will cancel your policy, right. But, while doing so they will also notify all other insurance companies about your activities. That's how it works in this business. Do you think it will be easy for you to buy insurance policy then? I don't.
> I also don't think that driving my personal vehicle and depriciating it at high rates while transporting these self-entitled pax for the peanuts Uber leaves you at the end of the day and risking to lose everything I've earned during my productive years in life is worth it.


LOL..not justifying it, just saying there's a double-standard. It's not insurance fraud. If I get cancelled, I'll get the pay-per mile insurance. Uber is their thing, so I'm not too worried about it. You don't want to drive, don't do it. I don't have much to lose, anyway. Lost it all a few years ago. Uber/Lyft helps me keep my head above water. I'm already working a full-time and part-time job. Glad to see you're so concerned about my welfare, though! lol


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> I don't know about the amount of business but in NYC there are now more uber cars than yellow cabs. 13587 cabs and 14088 Uber cars. http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/facts-figures-yorks-yellow-cabs-uber-cars-29744794


Those numbers are telling. Cabs and Uber or UberX cars are about equal. In a more regulated city such as NYC.

What do those numbers really say. Is one service better than the other. No.

The regulated Taxi industry vs. The unregulated UberX/Lyft cars in other cities. Then Assume, Who would have more livery cars on the road.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> I don't know about the amount of business but in NYC there are now more uber cars than yellow cabs. 13587 cabs and 14088 Uber cars. http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/facts-figures-yorks-yellow-cabs-uber-cars-29744794


 and cabs still do 100X more trips


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Here's another guy who figured it out.. SF cabby ditched #Uber and #Lyft to "Drive a real taxi" in our new column: "I Drive SF" http://t.co/gRY8QntrEs http://t.co/L5KUkF8VJV


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Here's another guy who figured it out.. SF cabby ditched #Uber and #Lyft to "Drive a real taxi" in our new column: "I Drive SF" http://t.co/gRY8QntrEs http://t.co/L5KUkF8VJV


Maybe that's the future..People that want to drive full-time drive cabs; Part-time drivers drive Uber/Lyft, etc.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> and cabs still do 100X more trips


how do you know that?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Here in Arizona, the taxi business is thriving and moving towards an app-based dispatch model. There will always be a taxi industry, and there will always be gypsy cabs (Uber/Lyft) who won't follow the rules.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Here in Arizona, the taxi business is thriving and moving towards an app-based dispatch model. There will always be a taxi industry, and there will always be gypsy cabs (Uber/Lyft) who won't follow the rules.


Arizona is one of the few places in the country where thanks to Gov. Jan Brewer's veto the old regulations rule. Have you read any news about the rest of the country? Do you seriously think things will remain that way in Arizona for long? Its time to pull your head out of the sand at look at the big picture. The problem is that riders hate taxi companies. All around the world riders and politicians are making it clear they prefer TNC companies. Eventually in a free market (unlike Arizona at the present time) the consumers will get want they want because their the ones spending the $. The handwriting is on the wall Hack...go with it or be left behind! Here're some articles to update you on whats going on in the rest of the still somewhat free country:
http://www.forbes.com/sites/marcwebertobias/2011/11/18/how-taxi-companies-rip-off-their-drivers/
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...ever-take-a-taxi-again-where-available-2014-1
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/28/u...rices-are-plummeting.html?_r=0&abt=0002&abg=0


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Here's another guy who figured it out.. SF cabby ditched #Uber and #Lyft to "Drive a real taxi" in our new column: "I Drive SF" http://t.co/gRY8QntrEs http://t.co/L5KUkF8VJV


It not what the drivers "figure out" that matters friend, its what the customers figure out that matters.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Arizona recently passed new legislation regarding the new entrants into the taxi industry.

I don't really care about the rest of the country. Arizona has always been a relatively free market when it comes to the cab industry. There is no rate regulating authority, and there is no limit to the number of cabs on the road. There are minimum insurance/licensing regulations that the new legislation covers and expands to include TNCs.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Arizona recently passed new legislation regarding the new entrants into the taxi industry.
> 
> I don't really care about the rest of the country. Arizona has always been a relatively free market when it comes to the cab industry. There is no rate regulating authority, and there is no limit to the number of cabs on the road. There are minimum insurance/licensing regulations that the new legislation covers and expands to include TNCs.


 Spot on with your posts. More and more cab companies are trying to keep up to date with the last technologies. Now the cab company I recently just left is not quite up to speed, using the "transware app".

"It not what the drivers "figure out" that matters friend, its what the customers figure out that matters." Figuring out what? Prey tell who gets more ****ed?? the driver or the rider? or sometimes both at the same time.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I've thought about contacting local cab companies to see if I could tag into their system someway using my own ride/insurance, etc etc. Would pick up any compliance items needed, special licenses, etc. Also have a couple contacts from limo services who are running oversupply requests that asked me if I'd like to do the same after they rode with me as pax. (I drive a large SUV) so waiting on further contacts there.
> 
> Just about any damn thing is better than Uberx std rates. Would be better off doing free street hails if I just wanted to work for fun.


There is always overages on livery ( small to single operators ) , most of us have phone # of guys like you , we don't refer we just say to the customer call this guy he may be able to help
You will be surprised many have profitable small operations now they do better that us


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> A short English lesson for all Taxi Trolls:
> di·no·saur
> ˈdīnəˌsôr/
> _noun_
> ...


Lizards & birds are dinosaurs , right?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Don't you understand that your're the one paying for those tires and more through your lease payment? How much is your lease?


@UberTaxPro you know better than that , if you are a full time driver you are better driving a cab , I've seen in this forum people do it full time UBER'S cut is higher than a average lease
Cab co pays maintenance & depreciation


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> I used to own a 7 car cab company for 15 years...sold it and would never go back. Terrible industry from the State Regulators to the pax that want to sue you all the time.


Livery man Livery


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> They love that I'm american, love to take credit cards and never ask them where they are going before trip as I never deny anybody! Now I offer mini water bottles too as I can afford it


This thread is tailing off. You can always tell when they're about to fizzle. The racial/ethnic/nationality stuff starts rearing its head.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> Maybe that's the future..People that want to drive full-time drive cabs; Part-time drivers drive Uber/Lyft, etc.


Bingo !!!!!!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Here in Arizona, the taxi business is thriving and moving towards an app-based dispatch model. There will always be a taxi industry, and there will always be gypsy cabs (Uber/Lyft) who won't follow the rules.


Darwin said ????


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> how do you know that?


Released on Friday, the latest numbers from the New York City Taxi and Limousine Commission put the number of "For Hire Vehicles" (FHVs) or Ubers at 14,088, as opposed to nearly 13,600 taxis.

Though it may seem that this is an indication of the mobile app further eroding what is left of the traditional taxi industry, these numbers, taken by themselves, are misleading. According to the Associated Press, there are nearly 440,000 rides taken in yellow cabs in New York every day. This drastically outpaces the Uber's ridership in the city, which is less than a tenth of that, making somewhere between 20,000 to 30,000 rides a day.

http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/2015/0322/How-did-Uber-come-to-outnumber-NYC-s-Yellow-taxis-video


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Greg, Miami taxis are .40 per 1/6 of a mile equating to 2.40 per mile, where did your numbers come from? Also let's not forget the sea of taxis sitting at the airport for hours on end waiting for the call I mean over 100 taxis in the lot at a time. The ones that troll around Miami Beach? I can do 4 trips go down the street after and see the same taxi sitting there usually behind Lincoln. 

It sounds like you are here to convince people to leave uber because they are slowly taking all of your business, what other reason would you have to try and convince others how great it is. 

As for taking credit cards and speaking English I applaud you, you are the minority and the number 1 reason pax tell me they refuse to take a taxi is because most won't accept cards.

There are people that work at MIA telling people to ignore the taxis and use uber/lyft as they are waiting. It is more reliable, quicker and cheaper.
If Miami taxis don't change the way they are they will be extinct here except the very few that pick up 90 year olds and I have even gotten some of them after their grandkids taught then.

No matter what you say I doubt you will convince anyone because first impressions last the longest and anyone that has taken a taxi has a very bad outlook on them.
I wish you the best of lick and harbor absolutely no ill will I just don't buy it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> Greg, Miami taxis are .40 per 1/6 of a mile equating to 2.40 per mile, where did your numbers come from? Also let's not forget the sea of taxis sitting at the airport for hours on end waiting for the call I mean over 100 taxis in the lot at a time. The ones that troll around Miami Beach? I can do 4 trips go down the street after and see the same taxi sitting there usually behind Lincoln.
> 
> It sounds like you are here to convince people to leave uber because they are slowly taking all of your business, what other reason would you have to try and convince others how great it is.
> 
> ...


Coming from a former cab driver : the best of UBER drives weeds the worst of cab drivers (they had it coming ) 
The best of cab drivers weed the worst of UBER drivers ( they have it comming )
Once all drivers are of a certain caliber is when the real answer will come 
Biased me have my money on 1st gypsys 2nd livery 3rd ( the survivor of the first fight )


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Coming from a former cab driver : the best of UBER drives weeds the worst of cab drivers (they had it coming )
> The best of cab drivers weed the worst of UBER drivers ( they have it comming )
> Once all drivers are of a certain caliber is when the real answer will come
> Biased me have my money on 1st gypsys 2nd livery 3rd ( the survivor of the first fight )


Uber should be the absolute winner but
For some reason they tied one arm to their drivers


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

limepro said:


> Greg, Miami taxis are .40 per 1/6 of a mile equating to 2.40 per mile, where did your numbers come from? Also let's not forget the sea of taxis sitting at the airport for hours on end waiting for the call I mean over 100 taxis in the lot at a time. The ones that troll around Miami Beach? I can do 4 trips go down the street after and see the same taxi sitting there usually behind Lincoln.
> 
> It sounds like you are here to convince people to leave uber because they are slowly taking all of your business, what other reason would you have to try and convince others how great it is.
> 
> ...


Check out pic of new rates. I don't care what you guys do. Im killing it in the taxi while uberX drivers getting killed. Enjoy your .90 cent with no tip and getting reported for insurance fraud when the various undercovers out there get a pic of your cars


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

.40x6 = $2.40 only the first mile is higher.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

So I'm still making over 4X any uberX driver? Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> .40x6 = $2.40 only the first mile is higher.


Correct


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> So I'm still making over 4X any uberX driver? Thanks for clearing that up for me


Maybe too much attitude , but I belive him


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> So I'm still making over 4X any uberX driver? Thanks for clearing that up for me


Let's say you do a 3 mile trip you will make $12 not including time as that varies with every ride.

UberX would be $6.5, where are you getting your numbers? It is twice the amount not 4x but you still have to pay lease fees and gas, do you pay your own insurance? Not to mention we get 4x the pax that you do.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

What was your take home last week Greg and how many hours did you work?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> Let's say you do a 3 mile trip you will make $12 not including time as that varies with every ride.
> 
> UberX would be $6.5, where are you getting your numbers? It is twice the amount not 4x but you still have to pay lease fees and gas, do you pay your own insurance? Not to mention we get 4x the pax that you do.


I'm butting in : have you ever noticed than many times you net take in a week does not reflect the amout of wear to your mind & body
Example had a pretty easy week you feel good rested WHAMMM YOU MADE GOOD MONEY WITH OUT TRYING
other week you are in you A game working hard , not missing anything WHAMMM BAD PAY ??? BUT HOW
I don't know the answer
But I call it mojo & flow


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> @UberTaxPro you know better than that , if you are a full time driver you are better driving a cab , I've seen in this forum people do it full time UBER'S cut is higher than a average lease
> Cab co pays maintenance & depreciation


You know I think it depends on the market...city drivers maybe but small city and small town cabbies can starve just like Uber drivers


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I did 15.9 hours online for uber and took home $322.68
Lyft I did 13 hours 16 minutes took home $231.08
Used 1 tank of gas $62

$553.76 for a whooping 29 hours

Week before was $711 for 39 hours

It isn't great but I'm betting your 4x is way off because if everyone were making 2k a week driving a taxi everyone would want to do it instead of the fobs. Of course we aren't taking into account deductibles but we also aren't talking about your expenses either.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> You know I think it depends on the market...city drivers maybe but small city and small town cabbies can starve just like Uber drivers


True


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> You know I think it depends on the market...city drivers maybe but small city and small town cabbies can starve just like Uber drivers


True it differs city to city but me and the op drive in the same city I want to see what he is grossing.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Livery man Livery


I worked as a dispatcher for a large livery company before starting the cab business. I liked the easy lifestyle of cabbies, never had to wear a suit or kiss ass to the corporate crowd.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> True it differs city to city but me and the op drive in the same city I want to see what he is grossing.


@limepro , not to against your ways , but there are ways to do a bite better BUT 
For full time drivers


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> I worked as a dispatcher for a large livery company before starting the cab business. I liked the easy lifestyle of cabbies, never had to wear a suit or kiss ass to the corporate crowd.


found your niche cool


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Released on Friday, the latest numbers from the New York City Taxi and Limousine Commission put the number of "For Hire Vehicles" (FHVs) or Ubers at 14,088, as opposed to nearly 13,600 taxis.
> 
> Though it may seem that this is an indication of the mobile app further eroding what is left of the traditional taxi industry, these numbers, taken by themselves, are misleading. According to the Associated Press, there are nearly 440,000 rides taken in yellow cabs in New York every day. This drastically outpaces the Uber's ridership in the city, which is less than a tenth of that, making somewhere between 20,000 to 30,000 rides a day.
> 
> http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/2015/0322/How-did-Uber-come-to-outnumber-NYC-s-Yellow-taxis-video


interesting article, thanks for that. Maybe its because the Uber drivers are lazy! They don't have to come up with lease money like the cabbies.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> interesting article, thanks for that. Maybe its because the Uber drivers are lazy! They don't have to come up with lease money like the cabbies.


You know this , traditionally drivers designed their life's aroud their work , still the case for me 
Driving UBER part time Design driving aroud you life 
Both work fine but different


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> @limepro , not to against your ways , but there are ways to do a bite better BUT
> For full time drivers


I understand but he is claiming he is doing 4x which we can all agree is a huge overstatement and he is just trying to justify his decision. I have nothing against taxi drivers at all but, if it were as good as he says wouldn't he just be out there working instead of being on an uber site trying to talk down about it?

My guess is that he was an uber driver at one point that never stopped moving, what I mean by that is he would drop someone off and just drive around waiting for the next ping which could have been 15 minutes and 15 miles later adding up to a lot of dead miles. My gross has been => than my miles since I started. I posted my net pay, you can imagine my gross on exactly 665 miles total which also includes non working trips to the store or to pick my wife up from work, etc. I averaged over $1 per mile including those personal miles gross, net is lower around .83 per mile is what I took home.

If I took out personal miles I would be closer to $1 per mile after ubers cut - expenses.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> I understand but he is claiming he is doing 4x which we can all agree is a huge overstatement and he is just trying to justify his decision. I have nothing against taxi drivers at all but, if it were as good as he says wouldn't he just be out there working instead of being on an uber site trying to talk down about it?
> 
> My guess is that he was an uber driver at one point that never stopped moving, what I mean by that is he would drop someone off and just drive around waiting for the next ping which could have been 15 minutes and 15 miles later adding up to a lot of dead miles. My gross has been => than my miles since I started. I posted my net pay, you can imagine my gross on exactly 665 miles total which also includes non working trips to the store or to pick my wife up from work, etc. I averaged over $1 per mile including those personal miles gross, net is lower around .83 per mile is what I took home.


Traditionally drivers quot their highest payday like the big fish story 
But not always of course 
What I do know is that in the long run it adds fast overall you will see better bucks 
I think is got to do with the cap UBER imposes on drivers ( for the most part)


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

3 mile ride with UberX is the $4 min minus 1 dollars minus 20 percentage to Uber is like 2 dollar profit . 3 mile ride with taxi is 9.90 add a normal 1-2 dollar tip its 12 bux all profit. That's 6X my bad.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> I understand but he is claiming he is doing 4x which we can all agree is a huge overstatement and he is just trying to justify his decision. I have nothing against taxi drivers at all but, if it were as good as he says wouldn't he just be out there working instead of being on an uber site trying to talk down about it?
> 
> My guess is that he was an uber driver at one point that never stopped moving, what I mean by that is he would drop someone off and just drive around waiting for the next ping which could have been 15 minutes and 15 miles later adding up to a lot of dead miles. My gross has been => than my miles since I started. I posted my net pay, you can imagine my gross on exactly 665 miles total which also includes non working trips to the store or to pick my wife up from work, etc. I averaged over $1 per mile including those personal miles gross, net is lower around .83 per mile is what I took home.
> 
> If I took out personal miles I would be closer to $1 per mile after ubers cut - expenses.


Biased me : I personally want you to make more money the more you make the more I make , or the less my income drops 
At the end of the day we are all drivers , our real beef should be with
Uber, lyft , yellow cab , super shuttle etc.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> I understand but he is claiming he is doing 4x which we can all agree is a huge overstatement and he is just trying to justify his decision. I have nothing against taxi drivers at all but, if it were as good as he says wouldn't he just be out there working instead of being on an uber site trying to talk down about it?
> 
> My guess is that he was an uber driver at one point that never stopped moving, what I mean by that is he would drop someone off and just drive around waiting for the next ping which could have been 15 minutes and 15 miles later adding up to a lot of dead miles. My gross has been => than my miles since I started. I posted my net pay, you can imagine my gross on exactly 665 miles total which also includes non working trips to the store or to pick my wife up from work, etc. I averaged over $1 per mile including those personal miles gross, net is lower around .83 per mile is what I took home.
> 
> If I took out personal miles I would be closer to $1 per mile after ubers cut - expenses.


I can tell you there is a bit of info in his posting you can use for you own advantage & vise versa 
Likability should take a back seat


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> interesting article, thanks for that. Maybe its because the Uber drivers are lazy! They don't have to come up with lease money like the cabbies.


And few thing on your post about taxies being obsolete or dinosaur.You are obsoletely right it was heading that direction up
until this latest rate cuts.Like you said uber was and is cheaper and more convenient but whatever uber was trying to achieve
(get rid of car ownership or whatever)it is totally backfired .I do this full time and never seen these many unhappy uber
customers (last three drivers canceled ,last driver never moved after accepting order,Its surging day and night,ETAs is getting longer etc).If the uber really wanted to make taxi Co. obsolete they would keep their rates 25% bellow cab rates and almost no one
would want to drive a taxi anymore.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

arto71 said:


> And few thing on your post about taxies being obsolete or dinosaur.You are obsoletely right it was heading that direction up
> until this latest rate cuts.Like you said uber was and is cheaper and more convenient but whatever uber was trying to achieve
> (get rid of car ownership or whatever)it is totally backfired .I do this full time and never seen these many unhappy uber
> costumers (last three drivers canceled ,last driver never moved after accepting order,Its surging day and night,ETAs is getting longer etc).If the uber really wanted to make taxi Co. obsolete they would keep their rates 25% bellow cab rates and almost no one
> would want to drive a taxi anymore.


Uber can charge slightly higher than taxicabs and pull it off , all they did with cuts 
Is give a chance to cabs to reorganize


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> 3 mile ride with UberX is the $4 min minus 1 dollars minus 20 percentage to Uber is like 2 dollar profit . 3 mile ride with taxi is 9.90 add a normal 1-2 dollar tip its 12 bux all profit. That's 6X my bad.


3 mile ride is not minimum, I had a 2 mile ride and got $5.94 for it, that isnt even minimum, you are smoking the crack please stay off calle ocho and 22nd it is bad for your health.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

The crack smoker is definitely an uberX driver. You got to be high to work for such shit money


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

So tell me about your 2k net weekly working 30 hours. You won't even answer your net pay weekly and how many hours you worked to get it.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Lime I'm making what you make a week in 2 days


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

2-400 every Friday and Saturday equals 400-800 bucks 24 hrs


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber 1.00 base plus.90/mile is 3.70 for a 3 mile journey which is a min job that you get shitted on and you had to drive 2 plus miles to get it meaning you made barely a dollar


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm not here to gloat im trying to tell you if you like being a driver and want to make more money rent a taxi and do it the honest way . I promise you won't look back and you will fully appreciate your customers life and job. I'm just a regular driver and if you want to meet me in miami beach lmk I'll be happy to show you the way


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

You can keep your Uber app on while using the taxi but you will never want to do a trip for them unless it's 4x surge and your in casa carajo where you can't get a taxi job


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> If you are just here to berate forum members who drive by telling them that they are committing insurance fraud then why in the world should anyone continue listening to you?
> 
> Can't you grind your axe in private?


Gullible grandma don't like logic


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> If you are just here to berate forum members who drive by telling them that they are committing insurance fraud then why in the world should anyone continue listening to you?
> 
> Can't you grind your axe in private?


What are you here for? I gather from multiple posts from various forum members most of them being not only Active, but rather Well Known regulars stating that you don't drive for Uber. I wonder what do you do then?
Some of the posts of yours that I bothered reading sounded like pro-pax corporate Uber double-speak. To me. That's a private opinion.
I've also noticed that a lot of forum members have sounded pretty hostile towards you, Diane. And you have managed in such a short forum existence of yours to generate a lots of negative sentiments among many forum members. Why is that?

One can assume that your single purpose on this internet resource is a good ole' Internet trolling. Is this the case Diane?
So many questions! Let us see if you can provide civilized answers to all of them.

As far as your question is concerned I asked the guy if he has told his personal insurance carrier that he is commercially transporting passengers for money in his personal vehicle. And he had honestly admitted to me an insurance fraud. I didn't berate him for that. I just mentioned that an insurance fraud is pretty risky and that taking such a risk may involve losing a lot of personal assets. To what he replied that he has already lost a lot of personal assets and a property four years ago, so now he's got nothing else to lose. But he is trying to work with an new insurance outfit here in California that would know about his commercial activities and still provide an automobile insurance coverage while he is using his vehicle for non-commercial activity, such as a personal use.
That's all! I wasn't "berating" the member, but rather had civilized conversation with him. Just as I am trying to do it with you, Diane.
So, now please answer my questions. There are only four of them.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> 2-400 every Friday and Saturday equals 400-800 bucks 24 hrs


You realize that is what uber drivers take home too. Hell Monday I made over $200 and I didn't have to work 12 hours like you. I also don't work weekends as it is family time nor do I work nights.

Your math has been off in every single post it isn't .90 a mile, you aren't paid 3.20 a mile and a 3 mile ride isn't minimum fare. Have you ever driven uber?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm not here trying to say uber fares are equal or higher, there is no denying that taxi fares are higher, you can make more in less miles if you are smart. But demand is lowering, so rides are further and fewer between, it doesn't mean taxi drivers can't or won't make money and it doesn't mean uber drivers will make money.

What I am stating is your numbers are way off, your wait times are probably insane, your rates are high and your public perception is horrible. A trip from Miami beach to the airport gets you what $35 so to make $400 in a 24 hour period you are doing what 11 trips? Whereas I can do 11 trips in a 5 hour period, if I did a 12 hour shift I would probably do 30+ trips but I don't do this full time nor do I want to sit in my car for 12 hours.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> I'm not here trying to say uber fares are equal or higher, there is no denying that taxi fares are higher, you can make more in less miles if you are smart. But demand is lowering, so rides are further and fewer between, it doesn't mean taxi drivers can't or won't make money and it doesn't mean uber drivers will make money.
> 
> What I am stating is your numbers are way off, your wait times are probably insane, your rates are high and your public perception is horrible. A trip from Miami beach to the airport gets you what $35 so to make $400 in a 24 hour period you are doing what 11 trips? Whereas I can do 11 trips in a 5 hour period, if I did a 12 hour shift I would probably do 30+ trips but I don't do this full time nor do I want to sit in my car for 12 hours.


There you too are making it work for you 
Part time work in peak hours equals $$
I read in this forum efficiency is key 
For him it may be a full time job
Not taking sides but his statements 
Sound correct
I remember well Worked fri & Saturday 12-14 Hrs each night I made my whole week those 2 nights no bull
The other 5 nights I play by ear maybe work all 5 on busy times 
Maybe take 2-3 off on slow times


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> Rent a regular cab dont destroy your car. Maintenance is ****ing Expensive and unavoidable. It's 60-70/shift you make it in an hour or two then the rest is profit . As rates are 4X Uberx rates, people can hail you off the street, your 100 percent insured & protected no matter what and you love your customers becuz they always tip you and pay you a fair price.


May be but it will change soon. I am applying for TLC licence so I want to do cabbing in NY but I am thinking in 1-2 years if it will still make profit


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

This article is from just before uber came to town and really screwed up the market for taxis.

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2013/11/12/taxi-cab-drivers-extreme-working-conditions/


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Good points Greg. Reel in the anger tho, just a suggestion. 
Real cabbies like you and I will make a much better impression if we lead through positive energy. 
And Greg, you are lucky. 
With UberX here at .75, very few people are calling cabs right now.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Lime just wants to call me a liar and what not. My only response can be enjoy the .90 cents and have a nice life


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> twofiddy I can't fix stupid.


Chief, neither can I.
I guess the truly stubborn are simply going to operate until the car literally falls apart on I77.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> Lime just wants to call me a liar and what not. My only response can be enjoy the .90 cents and have a nice life


The problem is that you keep saying wrong numbers and being proven wrong time and time again. Just like you just did it is .95 a mile, I did a 1 mile trip and got over minimum fare, etc. You get 2.40 a mile not 3.20, need I even go any further? You are full of misinformation how can I believe a word you say, you come on here I'm guessing never having driven for uber, won't say your weekly gross with hours worked but you keep bragging.

Do cabbies pay anything for licensing yearly? I am curious as I don't know. At least when 20yrs speaks I can listen because his info is usually spot on.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Hack licenses renew annually most cities.
figure $25 to $75.
medallion renewal here is a bit more pricey- can't remember the exact number but I think $150.00.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm a well known member who has driven uberX. My information is close to accurate and if it's exaggerated slightly whatever my main point still holds firmly true. 2.40 plus .80 cents every two minutes is 3.20 so I'm not so wrong. in 1 day I make more profit than I did doing 60 hours uberX. That's all I have to say on the subject .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Idle time can be significant in traffic. It's .50 per minute under 10 mph On my meter.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I got back on the phone with a local cab company, and he even offered to cut me a break if I wanted to try it for a week... I thought it would be a hassle to deal with cab companies


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I got back on the phone with a local cab company, and he even offered to cut me a break if I wanted to try it for a week... I thought it would be a hassle to deal with cab companies


Bro, I owned and operated a 5 cab mom and pop company for almost 10 years.
I was a dream to contract with reasonable drivers!
I'd give a reasonable driver my right arm to get them in a cab.
most pros are loonies at some level- most tend to be gambling junkies.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

This post is still true. Cab drivers up . Ubers down


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> This post is still true. Cab drivers up . Ubers down


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------

